# The most fundamental value of all is human dignity



## larica

Could someone translate into latin the following phrase: "The most fundamental value of all is human dignity".

Thank you very much.


P.s.: Sorry for my English.


----------



## TimLA

I'll conjure up my old college Latin and give it a try...
but obviously, we should both wait for the sciense!

Maximum virtus principium est dignitas humana.

PS - your English is "excellens", as they say in Latin.


----------



## Kael

I'd say "Maximum pretium omnis dignitionem humanae est."


----------



## larica

Thank You very much for the answers "TimLA" and "Kael".


----------



## PacoBajito

You can say "maxima virtus hominis dignitas" or "maxima virtus humanitas"


----------



## larica

Thank You PacoBajito.


----------



## wonderment

TimLA said:


> Maximum Maxima virtus principium est dignitas humana.


Oh so close! 



Kael said:


> I'd say "Maximum pretium omnis dignitionem humanae est."


Pretium means value as in price. Omnis should be genitive plural. Dignitas humana = human dignity. 



PacoBajito said:


> You can say "maxima virtus hominis dignitas" or "maxima virtus humanitas"


 I prefer the second, and would change word order slightly for the first: _maxima virtus dignitas hominis_ (for clarity)

Much less literal but also possible: _summum bonum est humanitas_ (The highest good is humane conduct towards others).


----------



## PacoBajito

wonderment said:


> Oh so close!
> 
> 
> Pretium means value as in price. Omnis should be genitive plural. Dignitas humana = human dignity.
> 
> 
> I prefer the second, and would change word order slightly for the first: _maxima virtus dignitas hominis_ (for clarity)
> 
> Much less literal but also possible: _summum bonum est humanitas_ (The highest good is humane conduct towards others).



Thank you even if I was thinking to the oratio de homini dignitate from pico della mirandola and so I thought it could be better with hominis before dignitas.


----------

